# Anyone hear or tried Wicked instrument guitars????



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

All I need your expertise... I have a friend which is looking for a decent entry level guitar. I told him to look for Squier or Epiphone type guitar, and to trust his ears  . However someone showed him a guitar model "Pirate" made by Wicked instrument. Is it any good? They don't indicate which pickup they are using.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

you can find them on the web if you look around. look like EMGs in them. Doesn't say whrre they are made, I suspect far east- some of them look similar to rondo products.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

They are entry/medium quality guitars made near of montreal, in Greenfield Park actually. I don't know if the parts are made here or just assembled.
You can buy them online here: ; ; 
or just look on the wicked site, there's a list of dealers.
The Wicked Guitar Company


----------



## Dano0727 (May 11, 2011)

*Wicked Guitars are Wicked!!*

Hey Everyone,

First off Wicked Guitars are not your entry/medium level based guitars, they are all that above and beyond. I have tested some of these guitars up against Gibson's and Fender's and there is no comparison, Wicked wins!

I myself, own a Wicked Grace (Hollowbody) and I put it up against a Gibson ES 335 and I much prefer the Wicked, overall it plays better and sounds better. Every guitar Wicked has in their line are outstanding on their own. A friend got me into the company, I have owned Gibson, Fender, you name it, but I have never enjoyed a guitar as much as the Wicked line. 

Check out the main website...www.wickedinstruments.com. I heard from a friend that Wicked is planning on launching a full on-line site for purchasing, which would be so "Wicked". You may say that's too cliche, I say the name says it all.

Cheers,


Dano


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Lol @ first post shameless advertising


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like standard fare. I'd take an Epiphone over those, and I dont even like Epiphones..........


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Those look like atypical Asian guitars with a new name on the headstock... If those guitars and they parts they are comprised of are Made in Canada, I'll eat my TransAtlantic...


----------



## Dano0727 (May 11, 2011)

*Definitely Not!*

First off, shameless advertising? please! I just enjoy such guitars. Also I think some individuals cannot get passed the so-called "big name" guitars when a guitar is a guitar players preference. I've played some used guitars better tone, playability, and overall action better than some big names. So shameless advertising, I don't think so. Just sharing man.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Sorry buddy, didn't want to get off wrong, i just found it odd for a first post. Nonetheless, welcome to the forum!

I'll see if i can try one out sometime soon


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My guess is they at least started as Korean made though could be made elsewhere now. They remind me of Shine, Sparrow, Cort, Samick, and other various brand names. Just because there're models with Quebec flags on them doesn't make them domestic. The Wicked site and catalogue sure has full of hyperbole: 

_wick_ed [ wik ’id] adj. Slang 1: of, relating to, or having
the quality of excellence 2: extremely pleasing, strikingly
good, splendid 3: superlative, having a quality surpassing
all others 4: possessing attributes one would call
rare and exceedingly fine, delightful \ wicked bad, wicked
cool\ ~ Wicked boots, Dude.
Synonyms: GRAND, COOL, STUPENDOUS, HOT, SWANK,
JUMPIN’, RADICAL, RULES, DREAMY, MARVELOUS, SMOOTH:
GRAND often associated with persons of wealth; COOL usually
implies a degree of nonchalance as well as excellence; STUPENDOUS
also used to denote great size; HOT suggests a certain
amount of sexiness or sensuality; SWANK implies ritziness, a level of
grandeur; JUMPIN’ often used in conjunction with dance hall; RADICAL
often implies a degree of newness, a departure from what is
accepted; RULES used as a verb to denote superiority; DREAMY usually
implies love interest: see also hip, best, excellent, smokin’, fabulous, best,
the bomb,cats pajamas, neat, great.

You want an ax that will deliver a consistently excellent tune
while showing your screaming fans a real raunchy time. An
instrument that will look chill, feel solid and kick ass both on
and off the stage. Hey, can’t blame you for wanting it both
ways: quality and fun, function and beauty, Yin and Yang…
A Wicked guitar is all of this, and more…A Wicked guitar is
as much a musical instrument as it is a radical experiment
in channeling your inner Wickedness. Don’t say we didn’t
warn you_

None of this, in and of itself, is necessarily bad, but spades are still spades in my world. If I may paraphrase, don't say I didn't warn you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> An instrument that will look chill


I lol'd. That website practically warns you


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The line of these "guitar makers" gets longer every year. Its a fairly easy business to get in to. Pick out a name, contract with a builder in Asia (there are hundreds), choose a half dozen models that they already make, pick your specs and model names and rock and roll. There are literally hundreds of people in North America doing the very same thing. Are they decent guitars? Probably. But there is a long line of them


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My objection is to the vague descriptions of where and by whom such things are actually made. There's nothing wrong with being up front about those details. I don't really care who is contracted to build what, there are some great guitars built under different names, new and old names, all over the world. I think the consumer does ultimately care, or is at least curious, about from where their purchases come. What's to hide?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> What's to hide?


Very true. That's what turned me off buying a 'Raines' amp head (supposedly ENGL sound at 600$). I contacted Raines from his website and he refused to tell me where the amps were built.


----------



## pickfive (Dec 10, 2012)

*Experience with Wicked*

I`m responding to a fairly old discussion here but what the hell.

No horse in this race but I do own a Wicked Grace and it's a fine guitar. Solid carved top and back (therefore quite a bit heavier than the Gibby ES) and the fit and finish are excellent. Wonderful neck shape, intonation is perfect, nice chunk of rosewood for the fingerboard. It's got the typical Asian scarf joint at the headstock but that doesn't bother me.The playability is what made be buy it on the spot. I scoffed a bit at the name and then played it for 10 minutes and walked out with it. No idea what the p/ups are but they sound fine. Stays in tune relatively well but I might change out the tuners at some point. No complaints though. 

I actually bought it from the co-owner of the company and according to him the guitars are made in China (not assembled here in Canada). This doesn't concern me as the good Chinese manufacturers have achieved quality control to rival just about anyone. The Canadian owners supply the company with Canadian maple and have been very involved in the specs, such as the proper neck angle, neck shape, etc. Again, all according to the owner.

I've had it for about a year and a half now and I get plenty of compliments on the sound. It's a lot of guitar for under a grand, no matter whose name is on the headstock. I agree that there are lots of people doing the same thing but these guys are doing it right. I have not tried the other guitars in their line but based on mine, I wouldn't hesitate to consider them again.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dano0727 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> First off Wicked Guitars are not your entry/medium level based guitars, they are all that above and beyond. I have tested some of these guitars up against Gibson's and Fender's and there is no comparison, Wicked wins!
> 
> ...





pickfive said:


> I`m responding to a fairly old discussion here but what the hell.
> 
> No horse in this race but I do own a Wicked Grace and it's a fine guitar. Solid carved top and back (therefore quite a bit heavier than the Gibby ES) and the fit and finish are excellent. Wonderful neck shape, intonation is perfect, nice chunk of rosewood for the fingerboard. It's got the typical Asian scarf joint at the headstock but that doesn't bother me.The playability is what made be buy it on the spot. I scoffed a bit at the name and then played it for 10 minutes and walked out with it. No idea what the p/ups are but they sound fine. Stays in tune relatively well but I might change out the tuners at some point. No complaints though.
> 
> ...


Okay, okay, I'm convinced!


----------



## pickfive (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank goodness, Brian. It was all for you buddy.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Anybody notice that when you go to their website they indicate you can buy their guitars online. They then provide you with the link. I checked the link and ran away. Here is the link for anyone interested. http://www.cadosphere.ca/en/?isolang=en



Here is their intro to the link:




> Did you to catch Normand Brathwaite with hisWicked *Quebec Custom Flag* at the FÃªte Nationale Celebration in MontrÃ©al at Maisonneuve Park on Sunday, June 24. It was broadcasted on French CBC from 9:30 p.m.Interested in purchasing one? Royaume de la Musique in Joliette, Lutherie Mauzart in Marieville, Zone Musicale in Boisbriand and Billy Banjo in Magog currently have them in stock.You can also buy it online here. ​


----------



## pickfive (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah their website is woefully bad. Not sure why they would skimp on that. and the Gift-o-sphere link is a head-scratcher as well. Horrible marketing.


----------

